# Far fare qualcosa a qualcuno



## Camilla_

Ciao a tutti:
      Nel mio manuale c’è scritto: Fare pubblicare un annuncio sui vari quotidiani. Perché non è: Fare essere pubblicato un annuncio sui vari quotidiani. Perché non si usa la forma passiva?
      Grazie per la risposta


----------



## bearded

Ciao e benvenuta nel forum!

La costruzione normale in italiano è  ''far fare qualcosa a qualcuno'' (la costruzione come hai scritto nel titolo non è giusta).
Ogni lingua ha i suoi modi di esprimere i concetti.  L'infinito sottolineato è attivo come forma, ma ha un significato passivo.
Così anche ''pubblicare'' (nella giusta frase del tuo manuale) è attivo, ma significa ''essere pubblicato''.


----------



## Camilla_

Ho capito！Grazie per correggermi e per la risposta！


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> ''pubblicare'' (nella giusta frase del tuo manuale) è attivo, ma significa ''essere pubblicato''.


Non capisco bene cosa intendi con: "essere pubblicato". 
Come giustamente osservi, "far pubblicare un annuncio" sottintende sempre farlo fare "a qualcuno", in questo caso ai quotidiani stessi.
Forse mi sfugge qualcosa ma non riesco a ravvisare il significato passivo.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> sempre farlo fare "a qualcuno


'Io faccio fare la cosa (a te)'  corrisponde a (orribile costruzione, solo per spiegarmi) : faccio esser fatta la cosa (da te).
Non ho voluto addentrarmi nell'argomento 'complemento di agente' col verbo passivo ('a te' diventa 'da te'), ma solo spiegare che ''far pubblicare gli annunci'' significa fare in modo che gli annunci siano pubblicati. In questo senso l'infinito di forma attiva  è semanticamente passivo. Probabilmente l'interrogante ha in mente una costruzione inglese col verbo al passivo.
_Faccio lavare la camicia = ''faccio la camicia esser lavata''._


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Probabilmente l'interrogante ha in mente una costruzione inglese col verbo al passivo.
> _Faccio lavare la camicia = ''faccio la camicia esser lavata''._


Interessante la domanda di Camilla dato che anche se in portoghese la costruzione è simile a quella sua, non ho mai pensato di dire una frase con la voce passiva in italiana in una costruzione con il verbo "fare". Molto utili le vostre risposte.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per come la vedo io nella costruzione "far + infinito" la forma e il significato dell'infinito sono sempre attivi. Consideriamo anche che l'infinito può essere transitivo o intransitivo ed essere accompagnato da un soggetto o un oggetto.
Es.
Ho fatto mangiare il cane "ho fatto sì che il cane mangiasse"
Ho fatto tosare il cane "..che qualcuno tosasse il cane"
Ho fatto correre il cane "..che il cane corresse"
Ho fatto accarezzare il cane al bambino "che il bambino accarezzasse il cane".
Quest'ultimo è il caso più controverso perché il soggetto logico viene reso con un complemento indiretto.
PS @Camilla_, il titolo corretto della discussione dovrebbe essere "Far fare qualcosa a qualcuno


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Faccio lavare la camicia = ''faccio la camicia esser lavata''.


Comprendo ora la tua sottigliezza: il causativo "ricade" sull'*oggetto* dell'azione causata anziché sul soggetto logico di essa (la lavanderia che lava, i giornali che pubblicano ecc.).
Lo faccio fare (a qualcuno) → faccio sì che sia fatto (_da_ qualcuno).

Quindi è differente dal dire, ad esempio:
«Ho chiamato vari quotidiani e ho fatto loro pubblicare l'annuncio»
«Ho chiamato la lavandaia e le ho fatto lavare la camicia» * ? 🤔

* Perdonate l'immagine patriarcale, è solo per imitare la frase corrispondente. 

[ risposta incrociata con Pietruzzo]


----------



## Camilla_

Pietruzzo said:


> il titolo corretto della discussione dovrebbe essere "Far fare qualcosa a qualcuno


Capito, grazie mille


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Quindi è differente dal dire, ad esempio..


Sì.
Con ''far fare'' bisogna distinguere l'uso impersonale da quello non impersonale, e quello col verbo transitivo da quello col verbo intransitivo: da queste distinzioni nasce l'alternativa del significato attivo o passivo dell'infinito.
È chiaro che in  ''ti faccio partire'' l'infinito non può che essere attivo. Però  ''ho fatto mangiare il cane'' si può intendere anche in senso passivo ''l'ho fatto mangiare da qualcuno che non aveva mai assaggiato la carne di cane''.. (a me una volta a Londra in un ristorante cinese hanno servito dei rognoncini trifolati di cane, ma me l'hanno detto solo dopo...).



Pietruzzo said:


> nella costruzione "far + infinito" la forma e il significato dell'infinito sono sempre attivi.


Quindi secondo te ''ho fatto accarezzare il cane'' vuol dire che hai ordinato al cane di accarezzare qualcuno, e ''ho fatto aggiustare la stufa'' vuol dire che hai fatto sì che la stufa aggiustasse qualcos'altro. 
Per me questo tipo di  infinito è invece impersonale (non è detto da chi viene fatta l'azione) e di significato passivo.


----------



## Camilla_

bearded said:


> Però ''ho fatto mangiare il cane'' si può intendere anche in senso passivo ''l'ho fatto mangiare da qualcuno che non aveva mai assaggiato la carne di cane''..


Quindi, questi due significati sono tutti giusti？E possiamo giudicare il significato attraverso il contesto？


----------



## bearded

Camilla_ said:


> Quindi, questi due significati sono tutti entrambi giusti？E possiamo giudicare il significato attraverso il contesto？


Secondo me  sì.  Però qui in Occidente, nel caso del cane,  il significato 'passivo' sarebbe più raro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Quindi secondo te ''ho fatto accarezzare il cane'' vuol dire che hai ordinato al cane di accarezzare qualcuno, e ''ho fatto aggiustare la stufa'' vuol dire che hai fatto sì che la stufa aggiustasse qualcos'altro.


No. Odio citare me stesso ma ho già usato esempi simili nel mio post precedente.


Pietruzzo said:


> Ho fatto mangiare il cane "ho fatto sì che il cane mangiasse"
> Ho fatto tosare il cane "..che qualcuno tosasse il cane


In questi casi solo il contesto indica se l'infinito è accompagnato da un soggetto non definito o da un oggetto.
Il fatto che il soggetto non sia specificato non rende una frase passiva.
Es. "Hanno ucciso l'Uomo Ragno".
Cos'è, passivo?


----------



## Camilla_

bearded said:


> Secondo me  sì.  Però qui in Occidente, nel caso del cane,  il significato 'passivo' sarebbe più raro.


OK, è chiaro


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> No


Quindi la tua affermazione '' nella costruzione "far + infinito" la forma e il significato dell'infinito sono sempre attivi '' (#7) è chiaramente sbagliata.
Se 'aggiustare' è attivo in 'faccio aggiustare la stufa', allora è la stufa che aggiusta.  Solo la forma è attiva. Il soggetto non è solo ''non definito'': è proprio assente.



Pietruzzo said:


> Es. "Hanno ucciso l'Uomo Ragno".
> Cos'è, passivo?


Questo non c'entra, se permetti, perché non rientra nell'ambito del ''far fare'' (causativo) che stiamo discutendo. Per favore, non fingere di non capire . Qui sì che il verbo 'hanno' sottintende un soggetto ''essi'' non definito.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non sono d'accordo e non credo di essere in grado di spiegarmi meglio. Quindi non ci resta che concordare sul fatto che non concordiamo.


----------



## Armodio

Proviamo ad analizzare degli esempi-base: 
_1) Ho fatto alzare i convitati
2) Ho fatto mangiare il bambino
3) Ho fatto mangiare la pappa al bambino 
4) Ho fatto aggiustare il motorino 
5) Ho fatto riparare il motorino a/da mio cugino._

Possono bastare, senza entrate nei gradi della causatività( apparente, debole e forte)
Nella prima frase c'è solo l'esecutore (colui al quale si _fa fare)_  e un verbo intransitivo.
Nella seconda pure, con un verbo transitivo usato assolutamente. 
Nella terza ci sono un esecutore e un oggetto/tema. 
Nella quarta solo l'oggetto, mentre l'esecutore è taciuto.
Nella quinta appaiono sia esecutore che oggetto.

Se si ragiona per ruoli tematici, si può capire che l'oggetto "patisce" sempre e l'esecutore agisce sempre.
Unico caso da disambiguare è il 5, in cui con *a *posso lasciare il dubbio tra beneficiario e agente. Col *da *spazzo via i dubbi.


----------



## Armodio

Nel primo esempio era _uscire  _il verbo intransitivo che avevo scelto. Chiedo venia. Purtroppo non mi riesce di rivedere il già pubblicato.


----------



## Camilla_

Armodio said:


> Ho fatto alzare i convitati


Mi dispiace, perché non è: ho fatto *alzarsi* i convitati?


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> Nella quarta solo l'oggetto


Qui si potrebbe discutere se solo l'oggetto o piuttosto solo il soggetto passivo..
E nella quinta,  la possibile opzione 'da' (agente) mostra chiaramente il significato passivo di 'riparare'.



Armodio said:


> non mi riesce di rivedere il già pubblicato


C'è la comoda funzione _Edit _che consente di modificare quanto già 'pubblicato' (mi sembra entro 24 ore).


----------



## GabrielH

Camilla_ said:


> Mi dispiace, perché non è: ho fatto *alzarsi* i convitati?


Con la costruzione con il verbo fare i verbi riflessivi "perdono" i pronomi riflessivi.
Sedersi -> ho fatto sedere Marco (non "ho fatto sedersi Marco").


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Con la costruzione con il verbo fare i verbi riflessivi "perdono" i pronomi riflessivi.


È vero, ma con molti verbi riflessivi è meglio evitare la costruzione 'far fare', per evitare malintesi o ambiguità.
Per esempio col verbo riflessivo _allontanarsi:  _la frase ''ho fatto allontanare il bambino'' significherebbe normalmente che l'ho fatto allontanare da altri... Con _lavarsi_: ''ho fatto lavare il bambino'' mi sembra ambiguo al cinquanta per cento.
Invece la tua regola funziona benissimo coi verbi 'pronominali', ad es. _pentirsi_:  ''l'ho fatto pentire'' non è ambiguo perché ''pentire'' non esiste come verbo transitivo.


----------



## Armodio

Appunto. Se c'è superficialmente un oggetto in un verbo transitivo, in profondità, se inverto la struttura, tale oggetto sarebbe un paziente. 
Se non facessi comparire il *da *ma mi limitassi ad *a , *l'interpretazione potrebbe essere doppia o anche tripla. 
Anche nella 4 l'oggetto "patisce" comunque e l'esecutore o agente è sottaciuto: _Ho fatto sì che (qualcuno) riparasse il motorino=che il motorino venisse riparato (da qualcuno)._

Quanto all'esempio 1 la scelta era per un verbo intransitivo, con cui grazie alla costruzione causativo posso formalmente "transitivizzarlo" : _ho fatto partire gli atleti/ho fatto partire il treno _come se usassi un causativo sintetico latino.

Se inseriamo un verbo pronominale non avremo il cumulo di clitici, comunque: 
_Ho fatto alzare i convitati (riflessivo/intransitivo pronominale)
Ho fatto lavare la bambina (riflessivo)
Ho fatto asciugare i capelli alla bambina (riflessivo)_
Mi torna sempre all'orecchio il "grazie, Roma, che ci fai piangere e abbracciar*ci* ancora". Corretto?


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> che ci fai piangere e abbracciar*ci* ancora


Purtroppo temo che passerà un bel po' di tempo prima che possiamo 'abbracciarci ancora' .
Comunque mi sembra che riguardo a queste costruzioni 'causative' le nostre opinioni non divergano molto.


----------



## Armodio

Infatti. Ho provato soltanto a dare uno spunto e una lettura, tra le altre. Ben vengano l'analisi e il sano confronto! Son sempre disposto ad ascoltare ogni parere.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Mi torna sempre all'orecchio il "grazie, Roma, che ci fai piangere e abbracciar*ci* ancora". Corretto?



Direi che funziona nella canzone e per la lontananza dal verbo.
"Ci fai abbracciarci" non sarebbe proponibile.


----------



## A User

Armodio said:


> Mi torna sempre all'orecchio il "grazie, Roma, che ci fai piangere e abbracciar*ci* ancora". Corretto?


Grazie, Roma, che ci fai abbracciare e piangere ancora!
"Grazie, Roma, che ci fai piangere e (che fai) abbracciarci ancora". Per sottinteso, è concesso. 

Provate a trasformare “Ho fatto sì che si aiutassero”. (aiutarsi: verbo riflessivo reciproco) nella costruzione fare + infinito.


----------



## Armodio

Certo, Pietruzzo. Poi una canzone ha i suoi crismi e la sua pragmatica. Io vomitavo quando mi arrivava all'orecchio _sono un ragazzo fortunato perché non c'è niente *che *ho bisogno. _
Se metti in serie più verbi, i più lontani dalla "testa" si svincolano più facilmente: _li ho fatti mangiare, ridere, piangere, fremere, divertirsi e abbracciarsi._

Per A User: normalmente il "fare" causativo è sempre ospite del clitico, lo calamita: _fammi godere (_sempre a proposito di canzoni), _fallo mangiare, lo fo salire, lo fo scendere..._


----------

